# Brew Pub In Erskine Park



## RetsamHsam (30/7/10)

Heard some murmurs about this a few weeks ago. Apparently someone is putting in a 300L brewery next door to the Italian restaraunt (Gotties I think) at the Erskine Park Shopping Centre. I was at the centre last night and sure enough the shop next door to the restaraunt has been vacated.

Does anyone have any more info about this?


----------



## nifty (4/9/10)

Yeah, I was just at Gotties and the rumour is true. 

They are knocking down the wall between the restaurant and the vacant shop next door and putting in a brewery and bar.

Due to open in about 8 weeks. It will be called Underground Brewery I think.


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/9/10)

Good news. I can't wait...

Sounds like it will be part of the restaraunt then.


----------



## /// (11/9/10)

Was out the other week and there on Tuesday, my Bro is helping with the set-up. Will be a good bit of fun and nicely made kit. I think the excise side is being done now and then the work on site completed.

Scotty


----------



## BjornJ (11/9/10)

Sounds awesome, another microbrewery for us to visit on drunken Saturday nights


----------



## /// (26/11/10)

Was out today helping Chris with piping and some general stuff. Almost there, just the small things to do now.

Reckon will run the first work thru in the next 2 weeks.

Scotty


----------



## nifty (26/11/10)

/// said:


> Was out today helping Chris with piping and some general stuff. Almost there, just the small things to do now.
> 
> Reckon will run the first work thru in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Scotty


 Excellent. I have noticed quite a bit of work going on there.


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/1/11)

This Place opened at 3pm today. The pale ale hit the spot


----------



## Josh (14/1/11)

RetsamHsam said:


> This Place opened at 3pm today. The pale ale hit the spot



We were checking out real estate in the area a few weeks ago and I spied the location of the brewery. Looks like a great little local brewhouse. Hopefully I'll be a resident by the end of the year.


----------



## RetsamHsam (21/1/11)

Is anyone planning on stopping in this weekend? I hope to get there for a couple at least...


----------



## rosswill (25/1/11)

Dropped in at noon on Sunday. Closed. No signage re. opening hours. They don't seem too keen for business. <_<


----------



## RetsamHsam (25/1/11)

From memory they are closed on mondays and open from 3pm on other days.. I think the restaraunt is driving their business at the moment, so their opening hours will likely reflect the restaraunt...


----------



## nulla (27/1/11)

this place is the best been a few times and love it, its a must see can not wait for some new beers in the future keep up the good work chris.


----------

